# Вопрос к знатокам охарактеризовать баян firotti erica



## vitttalik (25 Мар 2013)

Здраствуйте господа. Я любитель, обучаюсь игре на баяне в настоящее время имею баян Унисон 3 вологодской фабрики, готововыборный 2х голосый. Поступило предложение приобрести 4 голосый баян Firotti Erioca с 11 регистрами правой руки . Хотел бы узнать о достоинствах недостатках инструмента, возможности быстрого перехода от трехрядного к пятирядному баяну. Прошу утонить Firotti является готовым или готововыборным инструментом? Цена вопроса составляет 10 000 руб. стоит ли брать ?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Мар 2013)

Если у Вас с "пятипальцевой" всё в порядке, то рискните (но состояние инструмента смотреть надо). Если же привыкли играть "большой пальчик за грифом", то будет очень неудобно, т.к. гриф - толстый. Далее, кнопки больше и расстояние между ними шире, чем у наших (но к этому можно привыкнуть). Голоса - не очень, но - четырёхголосник, а не двух-, как наш. Правая механика - г... (это уже моё личное мнение), плохоремонтируемая. В общем, резюмируя - хрен редьки не слаще.
P.s. Это обыкновенная "готовка".


----------



## _Scandalli_ (25 Мар 2013)

Кстати, Firotti Eroica, а не Erica)


----------



## vitttalik (26 Мар 2013)

*_Scandalli_*,
спасибо за поправку) а по существу баяна что скажете? баян вроде как готововыборный должен быть? с кусковыми планками?


----------



## MAN (26 Мар 2013)

vitttalik писал:


> баян вроде как готововыборный должен быть?


НетVladimir Zh писал:


> Это обыкновенная "готовка".


 С готовым аккомпанементом то есть. Выборки там нет. А планки в нём действительно кусковые.
По поводу требований к положению правой руки к сказанному Владимиром добавлю, что гриф у Firotti (как впрочем и у всех аналогичных "кнопочников") не только толстый, но ещё и расположен как у клавишных аккордеонов, т.е. с наклоном и вплотную к корпусу исполнителя. Ничего страшного в этом нет, просто имейте в виду, что, после "Унисона" со вставным грифом, к этому Вам придётся адаптироваться и несколько скорректировать постановку руки.


----------



## vitttalik (26 Мар 2013)

*MAN*,
Спасибо за информацию, передумал брать уже его))


----------

